# scaphyglottis ID?



## maitaman (Dec 27, 2012)

This is a scaphyglottis I collected from a fallen tree three or four years ago. I thought it was probably_ Scaph. behrii_. The plant is identical.
It was at about 1600M altitude, in a cloud forest. I did not think it would survive in David, seal level.
It survived and seems tolerant of the conditions. It blooms in Dec. and Jan. every year.
I cannot find the species name. That is something I do here, but nothing I have found quite fits.
The flower is 1CM across, so is not terribly small. It is beautiful and long-lasting. I crossed _Scaph. (Hexisea) bidentata_ with it, got seed, they germinated, then a friend managed to knock over the shelf and break all the flasks. If the _bidentata_ blooms in time, I´ll very definitely remake that cross!
I hope there is someone here who can give me a direction. I have found one other plant of this in the very close area. It could be a new species.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 27, 2012)

interesting... good luck


----------



## NYEric (Dec 27, 2012)

did you check IOSPE Orchids? Are you sure it's a Scaphyglottis?


----------



## maitaman (Jan 2, 2013)

I checked several sites as explained on www.cdmorchidsforid.yolasite.com It is a PDF you click on to read.


----------



## maitaman (Jan 21, 2013)

I have a picture of a side view. The individual flowers last 8 - 11 days


----------

